# The Official TPU Pink Floyd Clubhouse!



## russianboy (Jun 5, 2008)

Listening to Pink Floyd is like having a million orgasms simultaneously. this club was created so lovers of Pink Floyd can gather and express their love.

There are no rules for members, if you wish, you may have an avatar (a) representing the band or (b) representing an album.

I for example LOVE Meddle.  

Rockout everyone.



BTW-> There will be no flaming of Pink Floyd. Anyone that does it will be in time cut into little pieces, slammed into a brick wall, and raped by animals while I drink champagne like a good tycoon. 

MEMBERS! 
Wile E 
Steevo
Triprift
intel igent
erocker
farlex85
OzzmanFloyd120
warup85
thoughtdisorder
kenkickr
DaMulta


----------



## Wile E (Jun 5, 2008)

russianboy said:


> Anyone that does it will be in time cut into little pieces, slammed into a brick wall, and raped by animals while I drink champagne like a good tycoon.


All while sitting with several species of small furry animals, gathered together in a cave, groovin with a pict.


----------



## Steevo (Jun 5, 2008)

Eugene? Watch out with your axe?


A few people I know were tripping acid and trunk popping that song in a graveyard, very scary apparently.



A trip through the mountains without Pink Floyd is not worth the drive.


----------



## Triprift (Jun 5, 2008)

Oooooo sign me up love Floyd my sis got me started with em years ago when i was a wee boy havnt seen em Live  but did see Roger Waters last year when he performed the entire Dark side of the moon album


----------



## intel igent (Jun 5, 2008)

floyd  pioneers


----------



## erocker (Jun 5, 2008)

Absolutely love Pink Floyd.  I saw them in '87 and in '94.  Check this out! http://www.eagle-rock.com/eaglerockUSA/media_detail.php?media_id=498  I own the DVD, and I suggest everyone who likes Floyd to pick it up.  There are some good videos on the right you can stream or dl.  *Oh, and the production of the DVD is excellent, they don't show it in the free clips, but they transition from the interviews into songs perfectly.


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 5, 2008)

Count me in for sure. One of the few bands that if someone asked me what my favorite albums of theirs was, I would probably continue talking for 5 minutes or so and eventually name just about every one of them. Truly fantastic sonic craftsmenship from those guys.


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 5, 2008)

erocker said:


> Absolutely love Pink Floyd.  I saw them in '87 and in '94.  Check this out! http://www.eagle-rock.com/eaglerockUSA/media_detail.php?media_id=498  I own the DVD, and I suggest everyone who likes Floyd to pick it up.  There are some good videos on the right you can stream or dl.



Yeah thats a great DVD erocker. Them at the peak of their powers.


----------



## Triprift (Jun 5, 2008)

I want to see Delicate sounds of thunder released on dvd.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jun 5, 2008)

Wile E said:


> All while sitting with several species of small furry animals, gathered together in a cave, groovin with a pick.



I always thought it was "pict" but whatever, The "Floyd" in my UN is for Pink Floyd, count me in.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 5, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> I always thought it was "pict" but whatever, The "Floyd" in my UN is for Pink Floyd, count me in.



You're right. I was thinking it, but didn't type it. lol.


----------



## warup89 (Jun 5, 2008)

i love em, ever since my mom and dad started listening to them back when i was 5 ^_^, my fav song from them is "welcome to the machine"


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jun 5, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Oooooo sign me up love Floyd my sis got me started with em years ago when i was a wee boy havnt seen em Live  but did see Roger Waters last year when he performed the entire Dark side of the moon album



Right on! A Floyd Club! Sign me up! 

Like you trippy I also saw Waters last year play the entire Dark Side of the Moon, and it was fantastic to say the least! Did he have the huge floating Pig floating over the audience at the show you saw?


----------



## Triprift (Jun 5, 2008)

Sure did man heres a few pics from the show


----------



## kenkickr (Jun 5, 2008)

Count me in!!  My fav album by them is "Animals"  Raw yet very clean.  I also have some studio recordings and it's quite cool to listen to Kicking and Screaming and then throwing in Animals and noticing the amount of differences.  They are gods of rock!!


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 5, 2008)

Admit it, we have all seen this countless times....


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jun 5, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Sure did man heres a few pics from the show








Man, nice shots!

Brings me back to the night of the show. Cheech and Chong were sitting right behind me, so by the end of the show we were all starving!


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jun 11, 2008)

Here's a pic of Roger painting "No thought Control" on the wall of Israels West Bank. Still a "bugger" after all these years!


----------

